# custom metal .........



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS ADDRESS? TRYING TO GET MY PARTS, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND AND I SENT HIM THE MONEY ON APRIL 11TH, NOW ITS GOING ON TWO MONTHS AND SO FAR NOTHING, TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND HE SAID HE SENT THEM OUT THAT DAY, AND HE WOULD TEXT ME THE TRACKING NUMBER LATER, SINCE THEN HOMIE DONT ANSWER MY CALLS, EMIALS, OR TEXTS... SO IF YOU READ THIS (ELBATOJOSE OR JMTC OR JOSE GONZALEZ ) YOU NEED TO GET AT ME HOMIE, BECAUSE IM GOING TO GET MINE. IF ANYONE HAS THIS GUYS ADDRESS PM IT TO ME...THANKS


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Doesn't "Things Remembered" do the same thing, same day turn-around, located in most shopping malls


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

Contact city hall he must have buisness license. Attached to that information is his personal information. Public information. If you can't find him there you might want to contact the county jail. You might find him there or maybe I.C.E.:dunno:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I paid $1,400 for 35 sets 2 months ago and still have not got anything


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

